# ανάσχεση: ρήμα;



## Costas (Oct 8, 2014)

Δεν υπάρχει σε ΛΚΝ ούτε σε ΛΝΕΓ 1η έκδ. ρήμα για το ανάσχεση, ούτε ανάσχω, ούτε ανίσχω, ούτε ανέχω, ούτε...εκτός κι αν βρείτε εσείς τίποτα. Στο γούγλη όμως υπάρχουν χιλιάδες "να ανασχεθεί/ανασχέσει", τύποι που κάπου πρέπει να βρουν τη θέση τους, να μη μένουν ορφανοί, σ' ένα λεξικό της νεοελληνικής (ρήμα κατάσχω, ας πούμε, λημματογραφείται).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2014)

Η ανάσχεση προέρχεται από το ανέχομαι, βέβαια, οπότε τρέχα γύρευε· δεν θα αργήσει να εμφανιστεί και το *ανάσχω...


----------



## Costas (Oct 8, 2014)

Ε ναι, γιατί στο _ανέχομαι_ το ΛΚΝ έχει μετοχή μόνο _ανεχτεί_, όχι _ανασχεθεί_. Ούτε άλλωστε προφανώς δίνει για το _ανέχομαι_ σημασία ανάσχεσης. Ανεξάρτητα από την εμφάνιση του ανάσχω, το ρήμα είναι προς το παρόν ελλειπτικό και σαν ελλειπτικό κάπου έπρεπε να λημματογραφηθεί, oder?


----------



## sarant (Oct 8, 2014)

Πράγματι, και να ανασχέσει βρίσκεις, και έχει ανασχεθεί (π.χ. τώρα για την επιδημία του Έμπολα). Ουσιαστικά το ρήμα υπάρχει, κάποτε θα εμφανιστεί κι ο ενεστώτας του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2014)

Μα προφανώς και θα έπρεπε να λημματογραφηθεί κάτι· κάπου· κάπως...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2014)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ (06) που έχω, λέει:

*ανάσχεση (η)* {-ης κ. -έσεως | -έσεις, -έσεων} (λόγ.) η παροδική ή μόνιμη διακοπή (ροής, κίνησης) ως αποτέλεσμα συγκεκριμένων ενεργειών: ~ τής αιμορραγίας || η ~ τής εχθρικής επίθεσης ΣΥΝ. σταμάτημα, αναχαίτιση, συγκράτηση. — ανασχετικός, -ή, -ό [μτγν.], ανασχετικ-ά | -ως επίρρ. [ΕΤΥΜ. < αρχ. άνάσχεσις< άνέχω «συγκρατώ» (πβ. αόρ. β' άν-έσχ-ον)].

και στον Γεωργακά: *ανάσχεση* [...] der of ἀνέχω, aor subj ἀνάσχω


----------



## Costas (Oct 8, 2014)

Στο ερώτημα "πώς καταχωρίζεται στο λεξικό ένα ελλειπτικό ρήμα που [δεχόμαστε λίγο-πολύ ότι προς το παρόν] δεν έχει ενεστώτα", πώς απαντά ο λεξικογράφος μας;


----------



## Earion (Oct 8, 2014)

*Ρήματα χωρίς ενεστώτα*: εδώ (_αναρρήθηκα_), και συνέχεια εδώ (_απήλαυσα_, _απώλεσα_). Να προσθέσουμε το _ανασχέθηκα_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2014)

Κανένα από τα δύο κλιτικά λεξικά της νεοελληνικής (lexigram και lexiscope) δεν αναγνωρίζει το _ανασχέθηκαν_.



Costas said:


> Στο ερώτημα "πώς καταχωρίζεται στο λεξικό ένα ελλειπτικό ρήμα που [δεχόμαστε λίγο-πολύ ότι προς το παρόν] δεν έχει ενεστώτα", πώς απαντά ο λεξικογράφος μας;



Μια απάντηση έδωσα εδώ:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...κά-απολιθώματα&p=225443&viewfull=1#post225443

Φτιάχνουμε λήμμα *ανασχέθηκα* ή λήμμα *ανάσχομαι* αν θεωρήσουμε ότι υπάρχει λειτουργικός ενεστώτας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> [...] ή λήμμα *ανάσχομαι* αν θεωρήσουμε ότι υπάρχει λειτουργικός ενεστώτας.



Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι από το πιο πάνω λήμμα _ανάσχομαι_ στο βικιλεξικό οδηγούμαστε στο λήμμα _ανάσχω_ που έχει επισημανθεί ως πιθανό αντικείμενο διαγραφής με το ερώτημα «υπάρχει όντως αυτός ο τύπος ως ενεστώτας;»

Αμηχανία...


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2014)

Τα ελλειπτικά δεν θα λείψουν από τη γλώσσα. Η δουλειά του λεξικογράφου είναι να βρίσκει καλούς τόπους να τα καταχωνιάζει. Στο κάτω κάτω, το σωστό θα ήταν όλοι οι ανώμαλοι τύποι ρημάτων, εκείνοι που δεν μας επιτρέπουν να φανταστούμε σε ποιο ρήμα ανήκουν, να έχουν δικό τους λήμμα που να παραπέμπει εκεί που έχει μπει η κύρια εγγραφή.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 8, 2014)

nickel και λοιποί, you beat me to it!
θα πρέπει να πληκτρολογούσαμε ταυτόχρονα μάλλον και δε σας είδα. εμ, πού να δω; 
«παράκτια ομίχλη» δε λέγομαι;
η απάντησή μου...τυφλή, τελευταία, και κάθιδρη.

QUOTE
Κώστα και λοιποί, χαιρετώ. μόλις είδα το παραπάνω thread.

θεωρώ ότι το ερώτημα περί μεθόδου καταχώρισης όρου σε λεξικό, δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί απευθείας, γιατί δεν είναι σαφές ως έχει.
προϋποθέτει, χωρίς όμως να διευκρινίζει, τη μορφή γλώσσας του όρου και του αντίστοιχου λεξικού.

με εξαίρεση τις λόγιες εκφράσεις που έχουν υιοθετηθεί ως έχουν στη νέα ελληνική, λήμματα της αρχαίας ελληνικής και της καθαρεύουσας μόνο στα αντίστοιχα λεξικά αναμένεται να απαντούν. 

η «ανάσχεση» μεν, εφόσον επιζεί στη νέα ελληνική, θα πρέπει να βρεθεί και στο αντίστοιχο λεξικό.
το δε ρήμα από το οποίο προήλθε, εν προκειμένω το αρχαίο «ανέχω/ανέχομαι», δε θα περίμενα να βρεθεί ως λήμμα με την ίδια σημασία σε λεξικά της ΝΕ, παρά μόνο ως ελλειπτικός τύπος και στους χρόνους που συνηθίζεται.

πιθανόν να γίνει και τούτο, αλλά αφού προηγουμένως υιοθετηθεί αυτοτελώς ο τύπος «ανάσχω/ανάσχομαι» (κατά το «κατάσχω») και περάσει ως έχει στην κοινή χρήση. το «πότε» βέβαια προς το παρόν δεν δύναται να καθοριστεί.

UNQUOTE


----------



## hellex (Oct 17, 2014)

Σύμφωνα με την ερμηνεία της λέξης αυτής μου έρχεται στο νου το "ανακόπτω".


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2014)

hellex said:


> Σύμφωνα με την ερμηνεία της λέξης αυτής μου έρχεται στο νου το "ανακόπτω".



Ναι. Αν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να βάλεις ενεστώτα (π.χ. επίκαιρο « οι αγορές ... την πορεία εξόδου από το μνημόνιο»), το _ανακόπτουν_ θα σκεφτείς. Δεν θεωρώ πιθανό να σκεφτεί κανείς «ανάσχουν».


----------

